# Park of science and arts, Valencia



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Pacman by Brazo76, on Flickr


Whaletail by Brazo76, on Flickr


Little Yellow Truck by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great shots. :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Stunning matey, very nice


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, Wow, Wow


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome reflections, lovely shots.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Great shots :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow very nice!

Some surrealistic feel with the purple accents


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great shots and reflections


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

stunning mate, simply stunning


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

beautiful photos


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Great work!!!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Excellent stuff, Love em! :thumb:


----------

